# Spirale...



## gcaruso (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich so eine Spirale, wie im unten beiliegendem Beispiel, herstellen kann?

Thx G-C


----------



## gcaruso (14. Mai 2003)

toll! hab vergessen das Bild anzuhängen.. 

also dieses bild meine ich:


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (14. Mai 2003)

Geht's dir mehr um die Kurve oder um den "Überschlag" der Spirale?
Die Kurve bekommst du ganz einfach mit Filter->Verzerrungsfilter->Verbiegen / dem Pfadtool (besser, weil es genauer arbeitet) hin.

Hier ein Beispiel von dem Verzerrungsfilter:


----------



## gcaruso (14. Mai 2003)

Es geht mir eigentlich schon mehr um den "Überschlag".

weiss jemand wie ein solcher "Überschlag" gemacht wird?

@anonymsurfer: trotzdem Danke!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (15. Mai 2003)

Ich würd konkret auf Handarbeit mit dem Pfad Werkzeug tippen, da mir kein derartiger Filter bekannt ist.


----------



## gcaruso (15. Mai 2003)

@anonymsurfer: Diese Variante war mir eigentlich schon bekannt!
Ist es denn nicht zu aufwendig mit dem Pfadtool arbeiten zu müssen?


Hat sonst noch jemand Vorschläge?

Ich freue mich auf jede weiter Idee!

thx


----------



## gcaruso (15. Mai 2003)

Wisst ihr wenigstens ob es mit PS machbart ist?


----------



## Mythos007 (15. Mai 2003)

@ Hercules verkneif Dir bitte diese Art von Kommentaren.
Zur Unterhaltung dient bei uns das Smaltalkforum ...


----------



## gcaruso (15. Mai 2003)

Mythos, du kannst mir sicher weiterhelfen, oder??

Ich habe schon sämtliche Filter angevendet aber leider nix!

Auf weitere Posts würde ich mich sehr freuen, thx!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (15. Mai 2003)

1) Nein es gibt keinen Filter. (man sieht übrigens auch auf dem Bild, dass die Linien nicht verbunden sind)
2) Für die 30 min Handarbeit läuft der Thread schon ziemlich lange.
3) Pfad Tool schnappen und loslegen.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (15. Mai 2003)

Für den Fall, dass du mir immernoch nicht glaubst:


----------



## gcaruso (15. Mai 2003)

@anonymsurfer: nur nicht aufregen.. aber trotzdem Danke!

das Problem ist, dass ich bis jetzt noch nie mit dem Pfadtool gearbeitet habe! Stell dir vor, ich weiss nicht einmal wie das Pfadtool aussieht! Gibt es vieleicht Tutorials zum Pfadtool? oder kannst du mir vielleicht kurz beschreiben wie du das COOLE Bild gemacht hast?

thx


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (16. Mai 2003)

Ich habe spontan leider nur dieses gefunden. Wenn du mit dem Pfadwerkzeug einigermaßen umgehen kannst ist es nurnoch ein Gewurschtel aus Ebenenmasken, Farbverläufen, Auswahlen und Radiergummikritzelei. Du solltest aber beachten, dass du für die Verläufe jede "Halbspirale" auf eine eigene Ebene setzen musst, damit der Verlauf immer nur einen Teil betrifft. (bei mir liegt die Form der Spirale auf 3 Ebenen)

AnonymerSurfer


----------



## gcaruso (16. Mai 2003)

OK, Danke sehr! Ich werde mal das Tut durchlesen und mal schauen was sich machen lässt!

bis dann ales gute!!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Mai 2003)

Zum Thema Grundlagen für Photoshop kann ich allen nur die Tutorials
bzw. Beschreibungen von Philip auf http://www.photozauber.de ans Herz legen.

Zu deinem Problem versuchs mal damit:
http://www.pixelprisma.de/photozauber/praxis/grundlagen/3_5-pfade.pdf

Gruß
lightbox


----------

